

Ask HN: Where can I find startups for sale? - albert_prada

Serious question, want to find some business oportunities in technology.
======
papa
This is the big clearing-house site for businesses for sale (it includes
offline and online businesses):

<http://www.bizbuysell.com/>

I haven't used it personally, but a friend of mine is always raving about it
for idea generation and small biz opportunities.

------
kabuks
<http://flippa.com>

------
shameelsshacker
why only "for sale"? why not as an investor / partner?

